# p2p linux clients

## kenoki

Suggestions? Recomendations?

----------

## Dont know anything

Me personally like bittorrent

emerge bittorrent-theshadow

You can find torrents at sites like www.suprnova.org

gift is also nice. Then you can have severeal networks in the same program

----------

## Jerri

dcqui-qt  has worked for me.  A lot like dc++... with some added features, bandwidth throttling, multiple sources..  

Just watch out for file corruption when using a number of different sources. (its happend a few times.. a real pain in the ass :\ )

----------

## Celtis

Either GiFT (or GiFTOXIC, a front end) or Lopster (a WinMX-a-like)

----------

## Makaveli[FIN]

 *Dont know anything wrote:*   

> Me personally like bittorrent
> 
> emerge bittorrent-theshadow
> 
> 

 

Is the bittorrent-theshadow any better than the regular bittorrent? I use BT 3.3 and downloading always stops at 99%. Just wondering if it's programs fault.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ogre2112

-theshadow allows you to throttle upstream bandwidth, which with my paltry 128kbit cap is a necessity. 

A few other features too, mostly for seeders. Web-based seeding, "super-seeding" . And colored lights that show if you are connected, firewalled, etc..

More info at http://bt.degreez.net/

----------

## Munck

I mostly use xMule. It's a port of the popular eMule WankerOS client based on the eDonkey2000 network.

There are meny websites with ed2k links, I use www.sharereactor.com.

----------

## Paulten

Apollon is a nice giFT frontend for KDE.. It's in portage (:

----------

## wrynn

I just emerged Apollon and I'd have to say it is very nice.  It even starts up the giftd by itself -- very nice touch.

Just putting in my two cents.

----------

## Fissile

hey can someone tell me what the merge command is for apollon.. is it simply emerge apollon or do i need to have gift preinstalled to merge apollon... protage also says that apollon is masked.. am i looking at the right build?

----------

## rmalolepszy

emerge /usr/portage/net-p2p/apollon/apollon-0.9.1.ebuild

will emerge a masked package.  You can also remove the mask.

----------

## Vard

I did:

emerge /usr/portage/net-p2p/apollon/apollon-0.9.1.ebuild

..and got this error when running 'apollon' :

ERROR: filesharelist not found in /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.1/sbin:/usr/kde/3.1/bin:/usr/sbin

QMetaObject::findSignal:KFileTreeView: Conflict with QListView::doubleClicked(QListViewItem*,const QPoint&,int)

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

*** GIFT-FATAL: couldn't load protocol in file /usr/lib/giFT/libOpenFT.la: file not found

*** Often times more information can be found in the log file or with the -v command line switch.

*** GIFT-FATAL: couldn't load protocol in file /usr/lib/giFT/libOpenFT.la: file not found

*** Often times more information can be found in the log file or with the -v command line switch.

*** GIFT-FATAL: couldn't load protocol in file /usr/lib/giFT/libOpenFT.la: file not found

*** Often times more information can be found in the log file or with the -v command line switch.

Am I missing something?

----------

## Fissile

That is exactly the sort of error that i am getting someoen help!

----------

## lewk

```
$ emerge mldonkey
```

I'm in love with this program.  It interfaces with BitTorrent, FastTrack (kazaa), Gnutella, Direct Connect, and many more.[/code]

----------

## Fissile

Ahh buddy i have tried mldonkey.. it is extremely slow.. and i have been having a million problems with it.. but if u r an experieced user can u plz check out this other post started by me and try to answer my questions about mldonkey.. thx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=114623&highlight=

----------

## byrnerat101

Those errors look like it cant find the fasttrack plugin, have you emerged it yet ?

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-fasttrack

```

I also love to use the soulseek network. i use nicotine and that works great for me... you can also give that a whirl

----------

## Fissile

Hey i can't seem to find any ebuild called "soulseek" in portage i did find nicotine though it was masked.. i will give it a try.. thx...

----------

## lewk

 *Fissile wrote:*   

> Hey i can't seem to find any ebuild called "soulseek" in portage i did find nicotine though it was masked.. i will give it a try.. thx...

 

```
$ emerge pysoulseek
```

----------

